Ask HN: Important questions to ask a company during a job interview? - zabana
======
andimm
You can find a lot of interview advice on GitHub.

A good and large list of questions to ask is for example here:

[https://github.com/yangshun/tech-interview-
handbook/blob/mas...](https://github.com/yangshun/tech-interview-
handbook/blob/master/non-technical/questions-to-ask.md)

Also some previous discussions on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15471061](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15471061)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15341566](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15341566)

